# can I fit a 20mm bolt through wheel to a 15mm b/t fork?



## jackhandy (6 Feb 2013)

Hi,
Is there an adaptor available, which will allow me to fit a 20mm bolt through front wheel to a set of 15mm bolt through suspension forks?
If so, could you point me to a supplier?
thanks


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Feb 2013)

depends on the wheel and since you do not specify the brand and model of the hub, it is impossible to say.

there are hubs with large diameter centre tubes to which adapters can be fitted for 15mm and 9mm Q/R forks, one such example is some models of Roval and Crank Brother wheels, actually that was two examples.


----------



## jackhandy (6 Feb 2013)

unfortunately, the hub is unbranded: it's on a Saracen blaze, probably 10 years old, which is fitted with a 20mm bolt through.


----------



## Cubist (6 Feb 2013)

Hmmmmm. Hope Pro and Superstar Switch use different sized inserts to change axle size. Your best bet would be to take your wheel to a decent LBS an see what they say.


----------



## rudis_dad (19 Feb 2013)

Can you get a machine shop/toolmaker to knock up some adaptors for you?


----------

